# Myford Super 7 Crossslide Woes Info on old post



## sedge (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a problem with lead screw on a Super 7 I am coaxing back into life and found the following while searching
 09-30-2009, 10:38 PM       #5
John S

Join Date: Apr 2008
Posts: 598
Liked 47 Times on 44 Posts


Default Re: Myford Super 7 Crossslide Woes
Dick,
Last week I converted a non powered cross feed S7 as a project for Arc so they can do the kits for both S7 and ML7's.

It can be done on the lathe with a bit of a bracket and the 4 jaw, you need a boring bar that can open the 1/2" hole up to 3/4" and be able to back cut.
all the work is done on the bracket, the rest, screw and dials etc are un touched.

Once adjusted it silky smooth and absolutely no backlash from the bracket.

I still have everything handy so if you want your bracket doing give me a shout and I'll do it and fit the bearings.

John S.
__________________
John Stevenson [ was JohnS the 3rd.]

Nottingham, England 
Is it possible to get information on what needs to be done and what parts are required?
Ken


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 3, 2015)

Try this Sedge

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/projects/MYF001/myford-cstb-mod.html

But as stated in the text, it is not suitable for the Super 7, you would have to work those out for yourself.
I did the same mod to my Atlas 10F, so if I can do it, I am sure you can work it out.

John


----------



## sedge (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Blogwitch
I carried out the ArcEuro ML7 mod on the milling slide that I have.
I have been giving it some thought, but was hoping to see how somebody else had approached the problem.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 3, 2015)

Actually Ken, I don't think you will get any more info from John S.

He is a friend of mine, and the write up that I pointed to from Arc, and what you used to carry out your mod to your mill was in fact done by him.

I don't think that there is an easier method of doing it, as there are only so many ways you could tackle that job, other than maybe different bearings, but I don't think you could get it done any cheaper.

Best of luck

John


----------



## sedge (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi John
The main bit of info I was after was the bearing sizes that were used.
Ah well back to the drawing board.
Any way thanks for your input.
Ken


----------

